# Star Wars Last Supper



## Cloud (Aug 26, 2006)

Google for this in the Concept Art forum--it's interesting.  (I don't want to post a link because I'm not sure that would be allowed)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 26, 2006)

No problem at all - here it is:


----------



## Scott (Nov 2, 2006)

That is an awesome painting, I'm huge fan of Star Wars. I wonder who did it...


----------



## Coolhand (Nov 3, 2006)

That is -AWESOME-! 

As is the clear hidden symbolism in the lower left of the painting, revealing the long suppressed truth about Chewie and Yoda actually being married and having a child that grew up to be Wikkit the Ewok.


----------



## manephelien (Nov 3, 2006)

That's so cool!


----------

